# Anybody make a working SBU?



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

I am in search of, but am thinking that I may have to make my own, an HO scale SBU. Is there such a thing that mounts to the rear coupler? Maybe battery powered with an LED light?


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

cbarm said:


> I am in search of, but am thinking that I may have to make my own, an HO scale SBU. Is there such a thing that mounts to the rear coupler? Maybe battery powered with an LED light?


I am not famil)iar with the terminology SBU. Are you referring to an EOT (end of train device? or FRED (flashing rear end device)?
If so, here is a link:
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Ring-Engineering-EOT-36-End-of-Train-Device-p/rng-eot36.htm
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can roll your own much cheaper than $31.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The FRED devices, In Canada, this device is known as an SBU (Sense and Braking Unit).
Interesting reading here.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flashing_rear-end_device


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A t-3 LED and some epoxy would fit but would not be removable. Flashng bulbs can be purchased so you only have to decide on how to power it.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I make mine from cheap toy flasher units...

http://misterbobsmodelworksemporium.blogspot.com/2008/08/freds-flashing-rear-end-devices.html


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Flashing LED's are about 20 cents, and all you need is a DC supply.


----------

